# just joined the forum!



## smokemom (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi! 

I live in California and have just made my first smoker out of an old weber!  I smoked salmon today and it was delicious!  cant wait to try other things!


----------



## monty (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to our ever growing family, Smokemom! Sounds lke you really hit it right with your improvised smoker! You are certainly an example and an inspiration for all of us!

Take some time to sign up for Jeff's FREE Five day smoking course and in the meantime browse all the categories which interest you. There's a lot here. And please post any questions you may have, share your successes as well as your flops and get right in there with the smokin' thing!

Again, Welcome!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 2, 2006)

Smokemom...

Hello there.. and Welcome aboard...you sure found the right place to have all your smoking questions answered...Lots of great helpful people here..
Congrats on your success so far...Salmon is a favorite around here.. am interested in any different way it can be done..
Again..Welcome

Later
Richard


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 3, 2006)

Smokemom,
     Welcome aboard! It's thin blue smoke, great rubs, outatanding sauces and of course, that great pulled pork (among other things). Keep us posted and by all means, enjoy the final product.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jul 3, 2006)

Howdy Smokemom,
Glad to have on board.  Sounds like the smoker is working well for you so far, keep us posted on your future smoking adventures.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome, what part of Cali are you from.  I still love to pull the weber out and cook on it.  Does a good job and never gives me a hard time.

Be active on the board, and share in your sucesses and the problems you have.  Sometimes you may be having the same problems someone else is having.


----------



## smokemom (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome!!!

i want to try pork next... any suggestions on the cut of meat to try? a special rub? 

thanks!


----------



## monty (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, Smokemom! 

Nothing like gaining an instant family, eh? Just add smoke and see what happens! May I suggest you go on down to the pork section and browse through. Then post any questions you may not find answered there or in Jeff's Five Day Smoking Course!

Welcome again!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemom (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks.. i will head that way now!!!!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

Try a pork Butt, you almost have to try to get this cut of meat wrong.  It is very forgiving, and you will get some great eats when done.  

Just my $.01 worth.  {holiday season, it is on sale.}


----------



## monty (Jul 3, 2006)

Gary!
You crack me up!  
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Got anything else on sale?
Monty


----------



## smokemom (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks Monty!

I just came home from the store with a turkey breast i am going to soak in brine and smoke!

I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## monty (Jul 3, 2006)

UUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHH, Okay!  Thought you were headed for pork. Once again, there is a wealth of knowledge  here! And if you need a hand don't be afraid to holler!
Cheers!\
 Monty


----------



## smokemom (Jul 3, 2006)

i was going to get pork but saw the turkey and it ended up in my cart!!!!!!

it has no skin on it.... will it still stay moist? i know i need to put it in brine...anything else that would help it along?

thanks


----------



## smokemom (Jul 3, 2006)

it is boneless


----------



## monty (Jul 3, 2006)

My Goodness! Almost seems like that skinless turkey breast forced irself on you!  :) 

Smokemom,  get thee to the poultry section and post there. I really do not have much experience with turkey smoking. I raise them, butcher then and roast them, but have not yet gotten around to experimenting with smoking them.

There, an honest man!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemom (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks! will do!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 4, 2006)

smokemom, Where in Cali are you from?  Think of the turkey breast like a chicken breast.  I have only done turkey breast once, so I can not give that much help to you.   I can advise you to go with the brine.


----------



## smokemom (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks about the brine advice... i live in  Martinez


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to SMF smokemom- you can't go wrong with a turkey breast. Find you some cheap bacon-the kind that has a lot of fat and very little lean- lay the bacon strips over the breast and 'pin' it in place with toothpicks. That fat in the bacon will baste the turkey breast as it melts.


----------



## smokemom (Jul 11, 2006)

what a great idea!!!!  thanks


----------

